# Waukesha kennel club show



## cbjl (Jul 18, 2013)

We're planning on going to the Waukesha kennel club show next weekend to see some examples of different goldens from different breeders. (We're just beginning to explore the possibility of adding a golden to our family.)

We can't find a schedule online yet. 

Could anyone recommend whether Sat or Sun might be the best day to see some neat goldens? (We are just spectators - we wouldn't bother any dogs, breeders, or handlers when they are getting ready to show.)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

If the show is a benched show the breeders will be there from start to finish of each day. Looking at the various types will help you whether conformation which are prettier in my opinion or the more performance oriented field types . I have one of each type and depending on what you want to do have a pet- show in obedience- hunt them - or show in agility -dock dogs - therapy whatever they can do it all just make sure the breeder is willing to show all the clearances of both sire and dam that are CURRENT eye cert. heart and OFA if they don't have these clearances look else where . Good breeders are proud of their dogs and more than willing to show these. Good luck I'm on my #5_#6 golden and wouldn't have anything else, but know that as young pups they are a little mouthy and you will do a lot of vacuuming.
PS I like Sat.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the particulars for the breed ring...
Saturday Goldens show at 1:45 in ring 6 an outside ring. There should be 14 class dogs (boys trying to win points for their championship), 13 class bitches (girls trying to win points for their championship), 4 chamion boys and 3 champion bitches.

Sunday Goldens show at 10:15 in ring 8an outside ring. There should be 16 class dogs (boys trying to win points for their championship), 15 class bitches (girls trying to win points for their championship), 5 chamion boys and 3 champion bitches.

Obeidience runs both days in ring 11. It should be most of the day since there are different levels. There is no way I know of to find out when any Golden will run. Maybe some of the Obeidnece competitors will share if there is.

I did not see that this show is benched, so you will want to show up when the Goldens are scheduled or earlier.

I think there advantages on both days. Saturday is nice because it is a later start. As long as it is not too hot, this is nice because as a competitor you don't have to push as hard to get it all done before an early ring time. Competitors, especially breeder or owner handlers maybe more receptive to questions during pre-show grooming. Make sure you ask though if this a good time and if it is, keep it short with a request to follow up after showing. That gives them the opportunity to invite more conversation now or push it till later if they are needing to concentrate on getting ready.

Sunday is good becuase the higher numbers. Also, if it is hot, early means cooler and that would make people more likely to stick around after showing especially in an outdoor ring.

Which ever day you go, remember to ask people you want to talk to when would be good for them. No exhibitor likes to push people away, but when you show you only have some much time to get ready and one shot at the win. 

I recommend getting a catalog usually around $10. It will have the info on each dog. As you watch you can mark down dogs you like. You might find you are drawn to a particular breeder or a particular line/stud dog. 

Have fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's not a benched show.
Your best bet is to try to find the grooming area, and wander thru there not long before the goldens show, and look at the dogs. Most of them will be up on the grooming tables getting ready to show.
Unfortunately, that's not a good time to talk to breeders or handlers, because they are busy getting the dogs ready, but it's a great time to look at the dogs. If you see something you really like, you can ask the breeder/handler if they might have a few minutes to talk to you after the dog is done in the ring.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good idea to buy the $10 book. It will have all the goldens listed with their registered names and the breeder names, then their sire and dam names. When you get back home, you can look at www.k9data.com and type in the registered name of the dog or bitch you are interested in. You'll get a photo and all the information on the dog or bitch. It will possibly have a link to a website of the breeder. Then you can look at their website and get some more good information. Great way to start learning.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Something to keep in mind is that after the show on Sunday, people will be packing up and leaving for home. I think you have a much better chance of catching people milling about, walking dogs, etc after the show on Saturday. Definitely get there in time to watch the goldens though, and if you see people standing ringside with dogs that don't look busy at the moment, it's perfectly fine to tell them you are looking for a breeder and ask if they wouldn't mind talking to you after they are done showing. Most people are very willing to talk and give suggestions if you are polite


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Did you get to go?


----------



## cbjl (Jul 18, 2013)

We did get to go - we actually went 3 days! 

I took my kids on Friday so we could watch some agility and rally competitions in the indoor arena. We met a lovely female golden whose owners were very nice and let us pet her and talk to her - she was a wonderfully friendly girl.

On Saturday we were unprepared for the cold temps and ended up leaving before the goldens actually showed. We thought we were ready with sweatshirts and jeans, but that cold wind was awful. We did get a chance to meet a sweet golden puppy that was getting ready for a 4-6 month old show.

We went back Sunday (with sweatshirts & jackets this time!) and saw some really neat dogs. Beautiful, great smiles, terrific focus - even when some border collies came racing around the outside of the ring. (They had escaped out of an open car window but were rounded up again without incident.) 
We didn't find a good way to talk to any breeders because most of them were catching up with each other and we didn't want to interrupt. Now that we've gotten a sense of how shows work, I think that if we try another show in the future, we would do a better job of approaching breeders.
So, even though we didn't get to actually meet any breeders, we had a great time and we did get the book of breeders at the show, so we so have a starting place.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

And here I was worried about the heat. I guess that comes with the territory when you live in AZ. Can't imagine needing a sweater in July!


----------

